# TwinCat Remote Zugriff



## klaus1 (4 Oktober 2010)

Habe einige Probleme mit der Erstverbindung auf die Steuerung (CX9001)
    Ich versuche immer über System-Konfiguration => Version     (Zielsystem) Zielsystem wählen, da finde ich auch die CX9001 und klicke dann auf add route. 
Da kommt kurz ein Passwort Dialog wo nur     im User: Administrator drinnen steht und kein Kennwort eingegeben     ist.
    Dann tut sich meist kaum was und ich erhalte immer im Systemmanager unten rechts Timeout in gelber Hintergrundfarbe.

Ziel Route wäre auf Static und Remote Route auch auf static.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Was ist hier los? 
Nach einigen Versuchen komme ich meist drauf und dann klappt alles wunderbar..
Muss die Steuerung auf Konfig Modus laufen um überhaupt Verbindung aufbauen zu können? Diesen Zustand kann ich aber nur von Twincat aus erreichen oder?

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, wie ich es schaffe, dass ich das ganze per Internet Routen lassen kann.. .also mit Kennwort (das ich zuvor setzen würde) und dann eben von meinem PC auf dem Twincat läuft direkt zur Steuerung die am Internet hängt.

Bitte um Info.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Neals (4 Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Routen bereits eingefügt sind, warum musst du diese ständig neu einfügen?

Das Passwort kannst du auf dem CX unter den User-Einstellungen ändern.

Schau mal im Beckhoff InfoSys unter Fernwartung: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content...s_sample_adsroutingviagatewaypc.html?id=10044


----------



## klaus1 (10 Oktober 2010)

hab auf dem Router an dem die Beckhoff Direkt hängt jetzt den Twincat PORT 48898 TCP freigeschalten.
Ich habe lokal am PC Twincat 2.11.1549 installiert.

Häng ich mit Notebook im selben Netz, so klappts einwandfrei. Über Internet wenn ich Zielsystem suchen möchte, erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

"Searching for remote system only possible from local system. Change back to local system".

Ich würde als Route Name (Target) die WAN IP angeben, und Remote Route Keine.. stimmt das?
Kommt aber leider nix rein beim Router...

Brauch ich da noch weitere Programme für den Remote Zugriff?
Bitte um Hilfe.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Neals (11 Oktober 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> hab auf dem Router an dem die Beckhoff Direkt hängt jetzt den Twincat PORT 48898 TCP freigeschalten.



Du brauchst auch den Port 48899 UDP...



klaus1 schrieb:


> Häng ich mit Notebook im selben Netz, so klappts einwandfrei. Über Internet wenn ich Zielsystem suchen möchte, erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> "Searching for remote system only possible from local system. Change back to local system".



Du tippst bei Zielsystem suche dann auch die WAN IP des entfernten Routers ein? Dafür brauchst du den UDP-Port.


----------



## klaus1 (11 Oktober 2010)

gut hab ich eingestellt. Aber was geb ich jetzt als lokale route und remote route ein? Static? Sehe ich das richtig, das an dem ort an dem die beckhoff läuft kein weiterer pc installiert sein muss?


----------



## klaus1 (11 Oktober 2010)

*so funktionierts*

So klappts:
Voraussetzungen steuerungsseitig:



fixe IP-Adresse (oder: DYN-DNS)
TCP-Ports 987 und 48898, sowie UPD-Port 48899 müssen offen         sein
bei Verwendung eines Routers müssen folgende Ports         "geforwarded" werden (TCP: 987, 48898, UDP: 48899)
 
     Voraussetzungen clientseitig:



Internet-Zugang und ermitteln der eigenen öffentlichen         IP-Adresse (http://www.show-ip.de/ip-adresse/)
 
     Vorgangsweise:
      1. System-Manager starten und IP-Adresse des CX/Routers eingeben         -> Enter IP/Host drücken:
Jetzt sollte der CX schon antworten, sofern der UDP Port geforwardet wird.

Unten im Fenster den Radio Button auf IP Adresse und Target Route auf static sowie Remote Route auf KEINE

Um jetzt die Verbindung herstellen zu können, muss der Client am CE Rechner eingetragen werden:

Die Route für den Service-PC am CX muss über CERHOST         hinzugefügt werden:
        Start->Run->Browse...   \Hard         Disk\System\TcAmsRemoteMgr.exe starten und über "Add" einen         Eintrag hinzufügen:
Name: beliebig
AMS Net ID: Die Amsnet ID vom Client PC
Address: die WAN IP vom Client PC
Transport: TCP/IP
Slow Connection anhaken.
OK

mit OK bestätigen und den CX über Start->Reset neu starten

Klappt super, ist halt auf einen einzigen CX Zugriff limitiert.


----------



## blubbi (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe versucht, die super Anleitung zu befolgen. Nur leider bekomme ich immer ein Timeout, wenn ich von extern auf die CX zugreifen will.

Am Router habe ich die 3 Ports auf die CX weitergeleitet.
Auf der CX habe ich mit dem TcAmsRemoteMgr Tool eine Route erstellt. NUr bin ich mir hier nicht ganz sicher was die richtigen Einstellungen sind:

Ams Net iD: PC auf dem Twincat installiert ist: 192.168.2.5.1.1
Ams Net ID von CX: 5.12.159.24.1.1
WAN IP: Welche ist das nun? Die IP adresse vom Router, hinter dem die CX hängt?

Welche Ams Net Id muss ich nehmen? Die vom PC oder?

Ich habe auf der CX noch eine lokale Route, die direkt auf den Twincat PC im lokalen Netzwerk verweißt, die stört aber nicht oder?

Meine Tests waren komischerweise kurzzeitig erfolgreich (Verbindung über Handynetz zur CX), aber 2 Wochen später, kommt wieder nur ein Timeout.

Habt ihr VPN oder solche Sachen auf der CX aktiviert?

Bitte um eure Hilfe
Danke!


----------

